# TF Chronicles



## Brian Weekley (Jan 30, 2022)

A little over a year ago I followed an active thread debating the strengths and defects of knives made by Terayasu Fujiwara. There was a considerable view that defects in construction of the knives collectively called wabi sabi rendered them unsuitable for purchase at current prices. On the other side of the argument was a considerable number of equally reputable KKF members who took the position that the knives cutting performance and edge longevity out weighed any defects in construction to make TF knives very desirable additions in any kitchen, home or commercial.

I watched this debate unfold but couldn’t take a position on the debate personally. Simply put … I didn’t own a TF and had never used one. Other than by parroting one position or another I had no basis to judge or comment. I decided to learn for myself by buying a few examples and using them exclusively in my kitchen for a few months. A few knives turned into twelve knives, and a few months turned into seven months. Nine of the knives I used most are pictured above. A few knives turned into seven months of exclusive use because I wanted the experience of using them until a few got dull enough to require sharpening. Only then did I feel that I was in a position to comment.

The “Coles Notes” version of my Chronicle is that both sides of the argument have valid points. Everybody is right ! On balance I fall on the side that every kitchen should have at least one TF in it. When work has to be done I believe that most will find themselves reaching for their TF. I have to confess, however, that my favourite house had a rough split cedar shake roof. I like ”rough” so long as it doesn’t impede performance. It wasn’t until my twelfth knife that I received a TF which I wouldn’t use until I did some work on the blade. Most were previously used knives where some had modified the blade, generally by thinning. Other of the knives were untouched or new from the box.

Here’s a few pics from the time TF’s ruled my kitchen.













































My time with TF’s started with a Morihei fine finish 240 Gyuto. It had been thinned by the previous owner and was an absolute delight to use. It used a pre-laminated steel with a white 1 core and iron cladding (I think). I’m a little uncertain about the steel because I later bought a Morihei version which appears to be stainless clad, thus the uncertainty. I sold this knife when I later purchased a 240 Denka Gyuto. I missed it so much that I later bought it back from the purchaser. I can honestly say that based on price and performance this knife is at the top of my collection.

From there I went on to two Maboroshi Gyutos, a 180 and a 210. Reportedy forge welded by TF the knives offer a White #1 core and stainless cladding. They also introduced me to TF’s heat treatment which is reportedly HRC 63-64. The arrival of these knives coincided with my temporary smaller kitchen and really introduced me to the utility of smaller knives. I’ve used them a lot and the ”as purchased” edge stood up for seven months without maintenance … not even stropping, before I felt it necessary to put them to the stones.

The next TF was a 240 Denka Gyuto. More attention had obviously been paid by TF to f&f but by no means could you call this Denka a “pretty” knife. With a hand forged AS core, stainless cladding and a heat treatment to 64-65 it’s a pure performer. It is so sharp and holds an edge so well that I may be only slightly exaggerating when I say that it may never need sharpening. It is, however priced accordingly.

To that point my experience was limited to gyutos. For the next page of my Chronicles I decided to add a nakiri and a petty. I chose to purchase them from District Cutlery and turn them over to “knife whisperer” Ryan Swanson for thinning before they were shipped to me. I’m not put off by thinning knives but I was concerned from previous comments that they may require significant thinning out of the box. I’ve had arthritis in my hands for too many years to want to take on a serious thinning job on stainless steel. I wasn’t disappointed. Ryan knows his work and provided me with delightfully thinned blades and scary sharp edges. The 195 Maboroshi Nakiri is a monster on the boards. The 150 Maboroshi quickly became my favourite petty of all time. F&f on both knives are excellent.

For the next turn in my journey I decided to move away from the western style handle to a Ho handle. I love the 195 Nakiri but I felt it was just a bit much for daily use. I also concluded from using 180 and 210mm gyutos that 195mm was my sweet spot. I picked up a 165mm Denka nakiri and a 195mm Denka Gyuto from Real Sharp Knives. The f&f on both knives were excellent and IMO no thinning was required. Both are excellent, excellent knives … heirloom material IMO.

The 12th and last knife was a 195mm Maboroshi Gyuto. It was used, priced right and I thought might be a perfect knife to reside in my travelling knife roll. I believe it was the oldest knife that I acquired. This knife taught me the meaning of “wabi sabi”. Were I to have received this knife NIB from a dealer I would have been disappointed. The f&f is mediocre at best, and the blade needed some effort before it was usable. It had been roughly thinned and still needs a bit more to be right. Can it be put right? It can be made serviceable by someone with the skills and inclination to take it on. Would I recommend it to the average knife owner … no way!

So … what’s my conclusion to all of this.

TF’s are for the most part great performers. They are rough, durable and long lasting. I doubt that there is much that can be done to them through aggressive use in a serious kitchen. They cut like demons and hold an serviceable edge way beyond what I experience with many other knives. The only defect I could see in all of them is that they are prone to stiction … the blades stick in some vegetables. No “Naughty Schoolboys” when you are using a TF to slice potatoes. To be honest … that surprised me. Do you like the way they look? I don’t mind their rustic look but then I liked rough split cedar shake roofs too.

I’m going to trim down my collection of TF’s. I certainly don’t need twelve of them. My problem is which ones … I’ve grown to love them all.


----------



## Pie (Jan 30, 2022)

Whoa. Nice.


----------



## drsmp (Jan 30, 2022)

Your wabi sabi TF’s are not impressed by Mr 180 fancy pants and request that he goes back to his box immediately


----------



## tostadas (Jan 30, 2022)

You're missing the cleaver.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 31, 2022)

Sorry for the split posting to this thread. when I first tried to display the pic at the top it wouldn’t display properly. I fussed with it to no success and I couldn’t seem to abandon the thread. I posted it and when I realized that it posted properly I continued to finish the Chronicle through an “edit”. It took a while to get the words done and I apologize for the fact that the simple pic with no words wasn’t much of a “Chronicle”.

I hope it’s better now and thank all of you for your patience.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 31, 2022)

tostadas said:


> You're missing the cleaver.




I am, but that 195 Nakiri is cleaver enough for my board.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Just a correction to something you alluded to in that very enlightened review. Nothing prelaminated about the TF Morihei line. They are all forged inhouse and I assume the one you're referring to was my old iron clad version, a 240 with the Ku finish.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 31, 2022)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Just a correction to something you alluded to in that very enlightened review. Nothing prelaminated about the TF Morihei line. They are all forged inhouse and I assume the one you're referring to was my old iron clad version, a 240 with the Ku finish.




Thanks for the correction, and yes I was referring to your old KU finished version. Regardless of price it is one of the nicest performing knives I’ve used. It will definitely have a spot on my casket’s mag strip. It says something when it flatly out-performs it’s Denka brother. When I first used it the feeling I had was the same as when I used to ski on fresh powder. I forget what I was using it for but the first words I uttered were ….. sweeeeeeet! Goes to show what gems can be had on BST at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## tag98 (Jan 31, 2022)

Good to see that the wabi sabi thread got someone else, i read it start to finish over the holidays and now have a jck tf petty, a 240 wa denka and now a 210 mab with a western handle in the mail, i think a nakiris gonna be my next tf purchase


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 31, 2022)

tag98 said:


> Good to see that the wabi sabi thread got someone else, i read it start to finish over the holidays and now have a jck tf petty, a 240 wa denka and now a 210 mab with a western handle in the mail, i think a nakiris gonna be my next tf purchase



That’s great to hear and hopefully you will share your experiences, good and bad, with them at some point.

One conclusion I did arrive at was that it wasn’t necessary to step up to the Denka line. If you have a set of stones close by … say a King 1000/6000 combo stone, and the basic skills on the stones to maintain the edge you will easily have a premium cutter on hand at all times. The Denka line, though superior are not necessary. They (the Mabs) are very easy and quick to touch up to restore an edge. One trick that I use to remind myself to touch up a blade is to reverse the direction of the blade on my kitchen knife strip when I‘m finished using it. A quick and easy reminder that a few swipes on the stones are due.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 31, 2022)

tag98 said:


> Good to see that the wabi sabi thread got someone else, i read it start to finish over the holidays and now have a jck tf petty, a 240 wa denka and now a 210 mab with a western handle in the mail, i think a nakiris gonna be my next tf purchase


Seriously consider the TF Morihei 165 Nakiri. For $135 its one of the best deals in JKnives I've come across in the current market.


----------



## brimmergj (Jan 31, 2022)

Don't even consider any other options. Don't mull it over any longer, just hit "buy now" on the Morihei Hisamoto nakiri. Absolutely fantastic and a steal at the price


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 31, 2022)

brimmergj said:


> Don't even consider any other options. Don't mull it over any longer, just hit "buy now" on the Morihei Hisamoto nakiri. Absolutely fantastic and a steal at the price



And …. IMO 165mm is the sweet spot for a nakiri!


Unless you happen to be planning a trip to Ukraine in which case the “Zombie Apocalypse“ capabilities of the 195mm might prove useful … in and out of the kitchen.


----------



## ModRQC (Jan 31, 2022)

Me I'd be interested to know your take about having a Wa handle vs. a Yo handle on these. 

I mean could be wrong about lenghts but something like comparing the Yo Mabs 210mm with the Wa Denka 195mm - preferences or indifference...


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 31, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> comparing the Yo Mabs 210mm with the Wa Denka 195mm - preferences or indifference...


IMO pretty interchangeable. I have 195 and 210 (true edge length) Denka's and although they are a little different in terms of thickness and height they basically serve the same purpose.


----------



## zizirex (Jan 31, 2022)

if TF is WabiSabi? then what about Manaka then?


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Jan 31, 2022)

Thanks for this thread! I ordered a wa Denka (210) directly from TF and I'm waiting (not too patiently) for it to be shipped from Japan. I asked for the ho wood handle. I'm hoping I get one that doesn't need much work to make it serviceable. I'm pretty sure my thinning and sharpening skills are not up to what I'd want for a Denka, so if it does need work, I may have to shop around...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 31, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Me I'd be interested to know your take about having a Wa handle vs. a Yo handle on these.
> 
> I mean could be wrong about lenghts but something like comparing the Yo Mabs 210mm with the Wa Denka 195mm - preferences or indifference...



This pic may help answer your question though the lengths are not exactly what you specified.






By my measurement the edge length of the WA handled Mab is 196mm, and the HO handled Denka is 201mm. The handle length of the Mab excluding the curved butt is 95mm, the Denka is 140mm overall. The Mab balances approximately at the heel. The balance point of the Denka balances approximately 1” towards the tip From the heel. The Mab is neutral to handle heavy. The Denka is blade heavy.

In use I find little difference between the two knives. Both are equally usable in my hand. I should say, however, that I’m a home cook. I cook three to six meals a day on average and will adapt my style and use to the knife in hand. A working chef likely views his knives differently. To them, the knife is a tool which likely needs to suit their style as opposed to the adaptability of the home cook who has the luxury of a much more friendly schedule.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 31, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> Thanks for this thread! I ordered a wa Denka (210) directly from TF and I'm waiting (not too patiently) for it to be shipped from Japan. I asked for the ho wood handle. I'm hoping I get one that doesn't need much work to make it serviceable. I'm pretty sure my thinning and sharpening skills are not up to what I'd want for a Denka, so if it does need work, I may have to shop around...



If I had a knife that needed work and wasn’t prepared to or capable of doing it myself I would send it to the knife whisperer, Ryan Swanson, at District Cutlery. The work he did for me was excellent and the price very reasonable.


----------



## tcmx3 (Jan 31, 2022)

zizirex said:


> if TF is WabiSabi? then what about Manaka then?



which Manaka?

because I have one of his blue 1 knives the F&F is pretty decent on it and the grind is miles better than any TF Ive ever used OOTB.


----------



## Homechef (Jan 31, 2022)

210 Denka after a visit to Ryan at District Cutlery. No more wabi or sabi...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Jan 31, 2022)

Homechef said:


> 210 Denka after a visit to Ryan at District Cutlery. No more wabi or sabi...
> 
> 
> View attachment 163531



If you can find the time watch this interview with Ryan Swanson. I did and it opened my eyes.


----------



## tag98 (Jan 31, 2022)

Figured since ive jumped in, i should show mine as well, i got a great deal on the off a gent in the states, it came prethinned and polished so i may have missed out on some of the fun of wabi sabi but nonetheless i can definetely say these knives rock


----------



## wombat (Jan 31, 2022)

Homechef said:


> 210 Denka after a visit to Ryan at District Cutlery. No more wabi or sabi...


I just tried to thin mine, wish it looked like that.


----------



## Dan- (Jan 31, 2022)

brimmergj said:


> Don't even consider any other options. Don't mull it over any longer, just hit "buy now" on the Morihei Hisamoto nakiri. Absolutely fantastic and a steal at the price


Done!


----------



## zizirex (Feb 1, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> which Manaka?
> 
> because I have one of his blue 1 knives the F&F is pretty decent on it and the grind is miles better than any TF Ive ever used OOTB.


His ATS is one of them, his White 2 is also a little bit light wabi-sabi. His Kasumi finish covered his wabi-sabi grind that's why you don't really see it. when you see it under the light you could see the TF style in it. the old batch is really bad for the grind but the newer batch is getting better. yet somehow the left side is way more pronounced than the right side.


----------



## brimmergj (Feb 1, 2022)

Dan- said:


> Done!


Awesome to hear. Cuts great; not the greatest handle, but easily replaced.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 1, 2022)

brimmergj said:


> Awesome to hear. Cuts great; not the greatest handle, but easily replaced.


If you think those handles are bad, try one of TF's 'upgraded' Ho wood versions. Asking 3,000Yen extra for those is an insult.


----------



## brimmergj (Feb 1, 2022)

Corradobrit1 said:


> If you think those handles are bad, try one of TF's 'upgraded' Ho wood versions. Asking 3,000Yen extra for those is an insult.


I'd have to see one of these "upgraded" handles. I've heard stories, but don't think I've seen one.
My denka is a yo handle and below is my Morihei ho wood handle. It's rough and I'll replace it at some point.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 1, 2022)

I didn’t feature this fine finish Morihei 240mm TF Gyuto in my Chronicle because I haven’t put it to use yet. It clearly shows what can be accomplished with a little effort. It languished on BST until I said to myself that “this is crazy”, and pushed the “buy it now button”. It’s gorgeous and I’ll put it on New Knives when I’ve had a chance to use it.

A few more pics …


----------



## Greenbriel (Feb 1, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> One trick that I use to remind myself to touch up a blade is to reverse the direction of the blade on my kitchen knife strip when I‘m finished using it. A quick and easy reminder that a few swipes on the stones are due.


Nice, stealing that, thanks Brian!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 1, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Nice, stealing that, thanks Brian!









Two knives (the Kramer and the Dalman) need a touch up today.


----------



## esoo (Feb 1, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 163650
> 
> 
> Two knives (the Kramer and the Dalman) need a touch up today.



You need to replace that ZKramer with the carbon - it such a better knife. That Fc61 is souless unlike the 52100.


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 1, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 163626
> 
> 
> I didn’t feature this fine finish Morihei 240mm TF Gyuto in my Chronicle because I haven’t put it to use yet. It clearly shows what can be accomplished with a little effort. It languished on BST until I said to myself that “this is crazy”, and pushed the “buy it now button”. It’s gorgeous and I’ll put it on New Knives when I’ve had a chance to use it.
> ...



that's a really cool knife mate but if it's been completely reground and a new handle has been put on and someone has taken the time to deburr or round all the edges that's no longer a TF, at least IMO. not only that, the handle is a pretty dramatically different shape.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 1, 2022)

esoo said:


> You need to replace that ZKramer with the carbon - it such a better knife. That Fc61 is souless unlike the 52100.








You mean this one? I agree … much more soul! The stainless Kramer is a relic of the early days of my collection as is the Myabi Black Santoku on the same strip. They both have their occasional use and I couldn’t in all honesty sell them to anybody. Future gifts to somebody probably.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 1, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> that's a really cool knife mate but if it's been completely reground and a new handle has been put on and someone has taken the time to deburr or round all the edges that's no longer a TF, at least IMO. not only that, the handle is a pretty dramatically different shape.



I agree … reminds me of the early 80’s when I went to the drag races and somebody entered an old Lada that they had stuffed a small block Chevy into. Went like stink though.

The difference here is that the knife still retains the great core steel, cladding and heat treatment.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> I agree … reminds me of the early 80’s when I went to the drag races and somebody entered an old Lada that they had stuffed a small block Chevy into. Went like stink though.
> 
> The difference here is that the knife still retains the great core steel, cladding and heat treatment.


But less of that inimitable wabi-sabi


----------



## esoo (Feb 1, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> View attachment 163654
> 
> 
> You mean this one? I agree … much more soul! The stainless Kramer is a relic of the early days of my collection as is the Myabi Black Santoku on the same strip. They both have their occasional use and I couldn’t in all honesty sell them to anybody. Future gifts to somebody probably.



Looks like the 8" Carbon - I liked it when I first had it, but then it seemed "wrong" after I got my 10" carbon. Just something about the weight versus the length. 

I also made the mistake of buying the Miyabi Black Santoku. Probably a great knife with a lot of thinning, I sold the one I had.


----------



## SWF (Feb 3, 2022)

My custom ordered Denka Santoku 180 finally arrived. What a lovely knife. Arrived with a pink towel  (Foto with uchigumori finger stones that arrived the same day)


----------



## Dan- (Feb 4, 2022)

brimmergj said:


> and below is my Morihei ho wood handle. It's rough and I'll replace it at some point.
> View attachment 163624


This is what my nakiri looks like too, so points for consistency? Anyway, I’ve found it very non-reactive, despite cutting onions and strawberries and ginger and potatoes and even some pickles. Lastly, I live on the ocean, so rust is a constant threat. And I like it better than my kei Kobayashi nakiri.
The grind wabisabi seems to help with food release. Kinda like a hand stitched rasp.


----------



## brimmergj (Feb 4, 2022)

Sounds pretty consistent with mine. Not very reactive, bit of a patina. I definitely don't live near the ocean though. I did find the grind quite a bit better than my previous nakiri, but it is a tf and has some character.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Feb 12, 2022)

So I've had my Denka gyuto for a few days now and I've had a chance to prepare a couple of meals, so I now have a few initial impressions. The knife is incredibly sharp, but it is seriously in need of some thinning behind the edge. It wedges quite a bit on larger carrots and potatoes. The blade is relatively straight and the handle install looks pretty clean. I do wish the spine and choil were eased a bit more. Even with my largish hands, I like the finger notch and find the balance of the knife to be just about perfect, if maybe a tiny bit more forward-heavy than I prefer. 

I do think I will send this out to be tuned up a bit; my thinning and sharpening skills are too rudimentary to mess around with such a nice knife.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Please let us know who you choose to do the tuning and how you like the results.

FWIW I agree with your decision to send your knife out to be thinned. IMO it’s not really a job for an experienced sharpener unless the sharpener has the right tools, and the required patience, skills and perseverance.


----------



## hendrix (Feb 13, 2022)

This Mab arrived just in time to celebrate Valentine’s Day with Scratchy. Love the wabi sabi!




Happy Valentine’s Day to KKF members!

-Itchy


----------



## ModRQC (Feb 13, 2022)

H2S2...


----------



## Jville (Feb 13, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> So I've had my Denka gyuto for a few days now and I've had a chance to prepare a couple of meals, so I now have a few initial impressions. The knife is incredibly sharp, but it is seriously in need of some thinning behind the edge. It wedges quite a bit on larger carrots and potatoes. The blade is relatively straight and the handle install looks pretty clean. I do wish the spine and choil were eased a bit more. Even with my largish hands, I like the finger notch and find the balance of the knife to be just about perfect, if maybe a tiny bit more forward-heavy than I prefer.
> 
> I do think I will send this out to be tuned up a bit; my thinning and sharpening skills are too rudimentary to mess around with such a nice knife.
> 
> ...


Can you post a choil shot?


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Feb 14, 2022)

Jville said:


> Can you post a choil shot?



Sure, I'll try to remember to take one when I'm home this evening.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Feb 15, 2022)

Jville said:


> Can you post a choil shot?


 
So, I am not sure choil photo-taking skills are up to snuff, but here you go.


----------



## bzalforno (Feb 16, 2022)

Who did the work on the Morihei. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 16, 2022)

bzalforno said:


> Who did the work on the Morihei. It looks beautiful.



All I know …






SOLD - TF/Morihei Fine Finish 240mm Gyuto


Hey KKF! I have a pretty badass blade I'm putting up for sale today. I got this knife through a trade with my man @Chang and had my fun with it, just time to pass it along to someone else who will use it more often than i do. What we have here is a TF/Morihei fine finish gyuto it has a...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 16, 2022)

I have a couple of Moriheis, too. All I can say is that these are the better TFs…


----------



## thebradleycrew (Feb 16, 2022)

bzalforno said:


> Who did the work on the Morihei. It looks beautiful.


@Brian Weekley and @bzalforno - I was original owner of this blade, so I know the provenance. I purchased it and then spent time rounding spine and choil. I then sent to Andrew/Forty to do a kasumi finish on the knife. Lastly, I worked with Nick Fitzgerald on the handle, and sent the Koa to him for use on the handle. That's how the knife ended up as it is (which, IMO, is about as nice as it gets). Hope that helps.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 16, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> I have a couple of Moriheis, too. All I can say is that these are the better TFs…



I have ended up with two of the Morihei fine finish TF gyutos. They are two of the best performing knives I own regardless of price. Add in the price and the two I own are also the best knives for the dollar I own.



thebradleycrew said:


> @Brian Weekley and @bzalforno - I was original owner of this blade, so I know the provenance. I purchased it and then spent time rounding spine and choil. I then sent to Andrew/Forty to do a kasumi finish on the knife. Lastly, I worked with Nick Fitzgerald on the handle, and sent the Koa to him for use on the handle. That's how the knife ended up as it is (which, IMO, is about as nice as it gets). Hope that helps.



Thanks for the info Jamie. I’m not surprised that you are the originator of this fine Morihei TF Gyuto. It seems that your knives give definition to the term A+.


----------



## Dan- (Mar 5, 2022)

Starting to notice with the Morihei nakiri that it punishes bad/rewards good technique. For example, when tap chopping I add a slight pull to the downward motion, and if I don't keep the knife at the proper angle, the heel sticks in the cutting board (end grain maple). I'm not being forceful either. If I angle it incorrectly the other direction, I get accordions.

The other thing is that sharpening is a piece of cake compared to my hap40 or other semi-stainless knives, like night-and-day difference.

i do wonder why I'd want to spend the extra cash for a mabs or denka.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Mar 5, 2022)

Dan- said:


> The other thing is that sharpening is a piece of cake compared to my hap40 or other semi-stainless knives, like night-and-day difference.
> 
> i do wonder why I'd want to spend the extra cash for a mabs or denka.



That was pretty much my experience and conclusion. If it’s simply best overall performance for the dollar on the board or the stones it’s really hard to justify moving from the Morihei TF. Sure it’s nice to have more knives and there’s no question that the Mab and Denka are a step up … but only in shades of difference … no dramatic difference. When you throw in the price advantage of the Morihei version there’s really no reason IMO to move on if the knife works for you in hand. Especially if you can manage to snag the fine finish version which seems to wash away much of the vaunted TF wabi sabi. They are tough to beat IMO.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> That was pretty much my experience and conclusion. If it’s simply best overall performance for the dollar on the board or the stones it’s really hard to justify moving from the Morihei TF. Sure it’s nice to have more knives and there’s no question that the Mab and Denka are a step up … but only in shades of difference … no dramatic difference. When you throw in the price advantage of the Morihei version there’s really no reason IMO to move on if the knife works for you in hand. Especially if you can manage to snag the fine finish version which seems to wash away much of the vaunted TF wabi sabi. They are tough to beat IMO.


The FF TF Morihei's are an absolute steal.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Mar 14, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Please let us know who you choose to do the tuning and how you like the results.
> 
> FWIW I agree with your decision to send your knife out to be thinned. IMO it’s not really a job for an experienced sharpener unless the sharpener has the right tools, and the required patience, skills and perseverance.



Well, I just dropped the knife off at UPS to be shipped to Ryan at District Cutlery. Now the waiting begins... I'm really looking forward to getting this one back.


----------



## Philip Yu (Mar 15, 2022)

Ryan has a Pretuned Mab Yanigiba 240 for sale I believe.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Mar 23, 2022)

Well, I got my Denka back from Ryan at District Cutlery and I am so impressed. This is like a new knife; there is no more wedging and it, of course, is screaming sharp. I’m really happy with the wonderful job Ryan did with my knife. I’ve only hada chance to cut up a couple onion, but it simply flew through them. Here are some ‘after’ pictures:


----------



## Brian Weekley (Mar 23, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> Well, I got my Denka back from Ryan at District Cutlery and I am so impressed. This is like a new knife; there is no more wedging and it, of course, is screaming sharp. I’m really happy with the wonderful job Ryan did with my knife. I’ve only hada chance to cut up a couple onion, but it simply flew through them. Here are some ‘after’ pictures:
> 
> View attachment 171343
> 
> ...




I don’t call Ryan the “knife whisperer” for nothing. He knows his stuff IMO and, unless things have changed recently, charges a very reasonable price for his work.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Mar 23, 2022)

Brian Weekley said:


> I don’t call Ryan the “knife whisperer” for nothing. He knows his stuff IMO and, unless things have changed recently, charges a very reasonable price for his work.



Extremely reasonable. $40 plus shipping for thinning and sharpening. Cannot recommend him highly enough.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Apr 11, 2022)

It looks as though Ryan at District Cutlery has added a new service: Teruyasu Fujiwara Regrind Service for the new price of $80.









Teruyasu Fujiwara Regrind Service


Blue Steel, Blue Super steel, Fujiwara, Fujiwara denka knife, Gyuto, Chef Knives to Go, Aogami, Aogami Super, Japanese Knife




www.districtcutlery.com





Given the work that must go into the thinning and sharpening, and considering the quality of his work, I'd pay it. I've been using my Denka a lot lately, and Ryan's work on it has made it a much better knife.


----------



## Rangen (Apr 11, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> It looks as though Ryan at District Cutlery has added a new service: Teruyasu Fujiwara Regrind Service for the new price of $80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't miss his hilarious description of the service. Made me wonder if it was April 1 again.


----------



## miggus (Sep 7, 2022)

That looks awesome. If this was available in Europe, I'd get this immediately. Right now I'm undecided if I should do it myself or ask someone. My first idea in Europe would be Jürgen Schanz, if he has time.


----------



## tag98 (Sep 7, 2022)

miggus said:


> That looks awesome. If this was available in Europe, I'd get this immediately. Right now I'm undecided if I should do it myself or ask someone. My first idea in Europe would be Jürgen Schanz, if he has time.


Ive been trying to find someone here in canada, the exchange plus shipping kills sending it to the states for me


----------



## esoo (Sep 8, 2022)

So I received my WA Denka Nakiri yesterday. The blade is rotated in the handle, but other than that no handle issues. To the best of my ability, it looks like everything is straight. The grind however is a bit of a question. The shoulders seem low, so need to be raised. As well, the grind doesn't seem to follow the profile - the shoulders run parallel to the spine, they don't follow the curve of the profile as far as I can tell.

Trying now to decide if I'm going to invest in "fixing it" (either by myself or sending it out), or just going to send it back to the vendor and go with something else.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 8, 2022)

Shoulders always rather low on them TFs. Part of the charm.

No show?


----------



## miggus (Sep 8, 2022)

Yes, @esoo, please let's see that Denka


----------



## MowgFace (Sep 8, 2022)

esoo posted it on the Newest Knife buy Thread Post# 25277:






Show your newest knife buy


Got this new Fredrik Spare MCX Apex Ultra gyuto from BST recently. Was curious about the steel but the knife turns out to be very nice as well. Grind, profile, fit and finish and handle material are all very good (for the price). 232mm*53mm 195 gram; balanced at 2.5-3 cm from the heel Spine...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## esoo (Sep 8, 2022)

Working right now, so here's last night's pics: Show your newest knife buy

The choil shot is a bit deceptive as the grind is a bit higher at the heel on the one side. The grind is pretty even when looked at the from the tip


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 8, 2022)

esoo said:


> Welp, it has arrived
> View attachment 197655
> 
> As expected, the blade is rotated in the handle. The grind is a bit uneven at the heel on the left side. Other than that seems to be fairly free of faults.
> ...



Send it to me and I’ll see about getting it fitted to your southpaw. It seems we’d be in luck with that particular one for you.

Free of charge - just pay for the shipping.


----------



## miggus (Sep 12, 2022)

They replied to my order now - delivery time about 6 months.

Out of curiosity, I asked if left-handed grinds were possible. The answer was interesting: This is a double-edged knife, it can be used by left-handed and right-handed people equally. Which is only semi-true: At least the Mab Gyuto I have is flatter on the left side. But the difference isn't very big, so it probably will not make a lot of difference. Still, a nuance that I didn't expect to be lost in translation.

They didn't directly confirm the dimensions I asked for (2,5-3mm thickness, at least 55mm height). Said they were going to try and meet them, but that they want to highlight that the knives are a handmade product that has variation. This really feels like a bit of an adventure lol. Certainly part of the TF special vibe.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Sep 12, 2022)

miggus said:


> They didn't directly confirm the dimensions I asked for (2,5-3mm thickness, at least 55mm height). Said they were going to try and meet them, but that they want to highlight that the knives are a handmade product that has variation. This really feels like a bit of an adventure lol. Certainly part of the TF special vibe.



After WWII a friends father took to selling manure from the Calgary stock yards door to door. The prospective manure purchaser could have their choice of cow manure or sheep manure … feelings ran high at the time as to what type of manure was best so it was necessary to cater to the customers wishes.

The manure that was delivered all came from the same pile.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 12, 2022)

miggus said:


> They replied to my order now - delivery time about 6 months.


I was quoted 10 weeks when I ordered a 210 Denka on July 27. Got an email Saturday that the knife was shipped, so just a little over six weeks. Here's hoping they overestimated on yours also!


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 16, 2022)

210 Denka arrived today. 216x52 They even remembered to leave the handle loose! Looking forward to installing this beautiful cocobolo/African blackwood handle from @JoBone. Grind looks pretty good upon initial inspection. Certainly going to thin and polish it in any case.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 16, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> 210 Denka arrived today. 216x52 They even remembered to leave the handle loose! Looking forward to installing this beautiful cocobolo/African blackwood handle from @JoBone. Grind looks pretty good upon initial inspection. Certainly going to thin and polish it in any case. View attachment 198914
> View attachment 198915


Totally seems like one of the nicer ones.


----------



## miggus (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh wow @Heckel7302, that's a gorgeous handle! It will fit perfectly. You'll have a great custom when this is done.

I posted this already in the new knife-thread, but since this is a TF thread, I'll put them here as well. Got a bit greedy lol and got two Denka Nakiris from Sharp Knife Shop.






165 and 195 - both very true to the measurement. 165 is quite thin and nimble at 150ish grams.








195 is much more chunky and workhorsy.







I'll be writing a review about this one. It isn't good for really thin cuts, but it is sooo much fun. The aggressive edge just head-dives into produce, and with the weight, it cuts things like onions like a power tool. Quite impractical, but very enjoyable, especially if one makes more stuff at once.

Perfect experience from sharpknifeshop for me - no wabi-sabi beyond what's to expect. In a way, I appreciate that they are stealthy knives. I live in a place where lots of people come to visit and see the kitchen etc. Everyone who sees the Kurosaki knives goes "oh wow, that looks expensive". No one notices the denkas lol. I'll see how my handle staining project will influence their look. Might make them look even more wabisabi 

Also got a mail from TFs new customer contact, Miho. He told me they're not sure when they can ship my knives and that my asking about what a lefty gyuto would cost confused them a bit. Since I now learn to cut with the right hand (which is quite an experiment lol), this point is moot.

I told them they can take a year if they like lol. Just as long as they can send me a Denka gyuto that's not thicker than 3mm and at least 55mm tall. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 16, 2022)

miggus said:


> Oh wow @Heckel7302, that's a gorgeous handle! It will fit perfectly. You'll have a great custom when this is done.
> 
> I posted this already in the new knife-thread, but since this is a TF thread, I'll put them here as well. Got a bit greedy lol and got two Denka Nakiris from Sharp Knife Shop.
> 
> ...


I initially asked for a 210 over 55mm and the markup they quoted was more than 50% over the stock price, so be prepared for sticker shock! Decided the stock was good enough, especially at $415 with the current conversion rate.

This knife would have been 184g with the stock handle. Custom is quite a bit heavier, weighing in at 209g with the blade. Brings the balance point back about 2cm, right into my pinch


----------



## miggus (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh my - yeah, if this is what it will cost extra, then I'll stick with what comes as a standard issue!


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 16, 2022)

miggus said:


> Oh my - yeah, if this is what it will cost extra, then I'll stick with what comes as a standard issue!


Ok, my memory did not serve. The custom price was ¥68,640 v stock ¥57,200.


----------



## miggus (Sep 16, 2022)

I see, closer to 20% - still quite a bit more. Maybe they will show mercy to me since I already accepted the whip of the 50% price increase for the 240?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> Ok, my memory did not serve. The custom price was ¥68,640 v stock ¥57,200.


Thats not a 50% markup. Its 20%


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 16, 2022)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats not a 50% markup. Its 20%


Clearly. That’s why I retracted with “my memory did not serve”.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 17, 2022)

Wow my only TF were 240mm Maboroshi & humble TF 180mm Nashiji. Both from BST. 

The Mab discovered over grind about 1" from the heel. I thinned it, than thinned it some more until the over grind was gone. It was a good cutter but after thinning it was better. Gave it to my Nephew he loves it. 

The Nashiji has nice handle been on mag block several years we both use it. She likes it's small size & stainless clad. 

I have some nice wa handles may get a Denka put a burl wood on it. Made years ago while still teaching made one for student had enough wood for two handles. Been wondering what I could put it on. Jon's knives love the burnt chestnut those are keepers.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 17, 2022)

With exchange rate how much are 210 & 240 Denka's from Japan going for. US dollar.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 17, 2022)

Just looked big difference between 210 & 240 in standard wa handle.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 17, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Just looked big difference between 210 & 240 in standard wa handle.


Twas ever thus


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 17, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> 210 Denka arrived today. 216x52 They even remembered to leave the handle loose! Looking forward to installing this beautiful cocobolo/African blackwood handle from @JoBone. Grind looks pretty good upon initial inspection. Certainly going to thin and polish it in any case. View attachment 198914
> View attachment 198915


I don't mind beefy grind as long as thin behind the edge. Always had a soft spot for Watanabe & how they cut.


----------



## miggus (Sep 17, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Just looked big difference between 210 & 240 in standard wa handle.


Oh yeah, definitely another TF specialty  I guess it's similar to some of Apple's pricing. The answer to "why" is: "Because you're buying it anyways, so why not".


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Sep 17, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> 210 Denka arrived today. 216x52 They even remembered to leave the handle loose! Looking forward to installing this beautiful cocobolo/African blackwood handle from @JoBone. Grind looks pretty good upon initial inspection. Certainly going to thin and polish it in any case. View attachment 198914
> View attachment 198915




That is a nice new @JoBone handle! Does it flare out from the ferrule to the butt of the handle like the TF ho wood handle? I really like the look of the dark wood, but I love the proportions and feel of the original TF handle on my Denka.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 17, 2022)

I thought the ho wood handle on my 240 TF Maboroshi was fine. Didn't see any reason to change it. 

If get a Denka think the red hue burl wood with black buffalo horn will go well with black KU on the Denka.


----------



## miggus (Sep 17, 2022)

I feel the same way Keith. With the shiny Mab finish, the Magnolia's color fits perfectly, but with the darker KU, it's not as good a combination.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 17, 2022)

Miggus look forward to seeing your 240 Denka when it comes in. 
I figure 210 - 397.95 $
240- 612.24 $

I've seen much higher prices on BST & sellers outside Japan.


----------



## miggus (Sep 17, 2022)

Yeah, it's a pretty decent price. The thing is, there will be about 30% import fees, that puts me solidly outside the bargain zone.


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 17, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> That is a nice new @JoBone handle! Does it flare out from the ferrule to the butt of the handle like the TF ho wood handle? I really like the look of the dark wood, but I love the proportions and feel of the original TF handle on my Denka.


It tapers more than stock. Top of the ferrule is 18.5x21.3. Butt is 21.1x27.5. Stock is 19.8x24 and 22.4x27.5. Custom is 5mm longer


----------



## tag98 (Sep 17, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> That is a nice new @JoBone handle! Does it flare out from the ferrule to the butt of the handle like the TF ho wood handle? I really like the look of the dark wood, but I love the proportions and feel of the original TF handle on my Denka.


If youd like i have the original handle from my 240 denka and a 240 sugi tf with a sugi handle, i can post a side by side


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 17, 2022)

I just ordered 240 Denka from Japan only instructions were loose mount ho handle I'll use it for another knife. Putting a Amboyna Burl octagon with buffalo horn ferrel on the 240mm Denka.


----------



## yoyoma (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm probably going to have the chance to go to the TF store in Tokyo soon. Assuming he has multiple Denkas in stock, how do I determine which is a "good" one and which is a "not so good" one? If they're all laid out in front of me, what should I be looking for?


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Sep 18, 2022)

tag98 said:


> If youd like i have the original handle from my 240 denka and a 240 sugi tf with a sugi handle, i can post a side by side



That would be very useful, thanks!


----------



## tag98 (Sep 18, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> That would be very useful, thanks!


Denka has a handle from lets handle this, its original handle is in the middle and the sugi x tf has a sugi handle. Also worth noting How much better the fit and finish from @Forty Ounce is.


----------



## shinyunggyun (Sep 18, 2022)

yoyoma said:


> I'm probably going to have the chance to go to the TF store in Tokyo soon. Assuming he has multiple Denkas in stock, how do I determine which is a "good" one and which is a "not so good" one? If they're all laid out in front of me, what should I be looking for?


Make sure the sides are completely asymmetrical, no obvious overgrinds, and make sure these are THIN. Thick denkas are no good.


----------



## miggus (Sep 20, 2022)

So I got an answer to my inquiry about a 240 Denka gyuto that is 2.5mm - 3mm thick and 55mm-60mm tall. They wrote that they can do it, but



> it is not a technical matter, but it will lose its slimness as a Gyuto. If that is ok with you, we will build a mold


Not sure what this means. I wonder if they mean it won't be as nimble if it's taller, which kinda is the idea. But if it ends up 60mm tall but 5mm thick, I won't be happy since thinness is the most important thing.

I mean, I do appreciate Miho is taking the time to really try and work this out with me, that is nice. I asked him to explain and will see. I think we're making progress


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Sep 20, 2022)

tag98 said:


> Denka has a handle from lets handle this, its original handle is in the middle and the sugi x tf has a sugi handle. Also worth noting How much better the fit and finish from @Forty Ounce is. View attachment 199178



Nice handles! Did the sugi handle change the balance point very much?


----------



## pavhav (Sep 20, 2022)

I believe the Sugi came complete with that handle? He still has this lovely 210, which I'd make mine if it was a 240.









Custom Sugi Fujiwara Shirogami 1 Gyuto 210 - Honduran Rosewood burl and horn


I am extremely honored to offer this line of knives, which are made in collaboration with Teruyasu Fujiwara San. This is a small batch of hammered shirogami 1 with a Kurouchi finish. Each blade has been hand finished on stones with respect to Fujiwara to ensure the highest quality experience...



sugicutlery.com


----------



## tag98 (Sep 20, 2022)

pavhav said:


> I believe the Sugi came complete with that handle? He still has this lovely 210, which I'd make mine if it was a 240.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it came with the handle, it may be worth shooting him a message, he periodicly releases more from the collab


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 20, 2022)

JASinIL2006 said:


> Nice handles! Did the sugi handle change the balance point very much?


I can speak the the one I just did. The cocobolo handle I got from from Sugi was 25g heavier than the stock Ho wood and pulled the balance back about 2cm. I expect the balance would probably be similar to what it would be with the TF ebony handle, but don't have a way to confirm that.


----------



## Whit3Nitro (Sep 20, 2022)

miggus said:


> So I got an answer to my inquiry about a 240 Denka gyuto that is 2.5mm - 3mm thick and 55mm-60mm tall. They wrote that they can do it, but
> 
> 
> Not sure what this means. I wonder if they mean it won't be as nimble if it's taller, which kinda is the idea. But if it ends up 60mm tall but 5mm thick, I won't be happy since thinness is the most important thing.
> ...



I have a denka with those specs - 2.5mm & 55mm tall and I’ll let the choil do the talking. It’s possible.


----------



## miggus (Sep 20, 2022)

Whit3Nitro said:


> I have a denka with those specs - 2.5mm & 55mm tall and I’ll let the choil do the talking. It’s possible.


Great stuff! Thanks! 
Was ist a custom order or how did you get that knife?


----------



## Whit3Nitro (Sep 20, 2022)

miggus said:


> Great stuff! Thanks!
> Was ist a custom order or how did you get that knife?



I’d be speaking to Gaku about a knife with a 55mm plus heel height (didn’t specify width) for around a year but wasn’t getting anywhere and whilst that was ongoing this knife came up on BST. It’s probably my favourite now.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Sep 20, 2022)

Whit3Nitro said:


> I have a denka with those specs - 2.5mm & 55mm tall and I’ll let the choil do the talking. It’s possible.


Was that pre or post tune up at Sheffield? TF's don't usually come that thin without some fettling.


----------



## Whit3Nitro (Sep 21, 2022)

To be fair this pic is post but I have a pre one that is not too dissimilar.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 21, 2022)

My best "TF chronicle" is still this - sorry for there's something quietly gruesome about it:










I remember... being shocked and frozen to the spot, wowzing onto that piece sticking to the blade, barely registering what I felt was just another nick fairly common while I was trying all sorts of different blades and getting some inkling of what sharp might actually mean after I worked on them... Seeing the all white with red dots area on my left middle finger and realizing... turning back a couple of steps towards the kitchen sink in a daze... turning back again, suddenly grounded into the infatuation that I somehow should take a picture first (yeah, of all important things to do in such situations, comes a point where you think "will be interesting to post on KKF, that..." like second place but with placatory urgency)... and getting back to the blade to take that picture was when the blood finally started pooling, as if cautionary to the stupidity of going back for a shot that, in all causes and abouts of a normal human being should be the very last thing holding one's interest... more probably rushed by me moving a few paces back and fro.

I think the insiduously gruesomeness of it stands of two things:

-Surrealistic juxtaposition to a merely couple onions bits still sticking there, zeroing in onto the intruder that, without the blurry bloody finger above would probably, and still with it quite possibly does elicit a perplex frown trying to identify it's otherwise marginality;

-My eczema conditionned hands that are all redish-pinkish and rubbery-ribbed, yet with that disgusting whitening outline characteristic of drained flesh, looking strangely both alive and dead, and fake altogether, making one almost wonder "was he cutting overfrozen fish and onions at once with a not so sharp knife?", yet this was taken probably 15-20 seconds after the fact, and still looking quite like it would was it still back on my flexed knuckle at the very point and time of severance - so that somehow through the frown you'd instinctively know what it is, bloody blurry finger there betraying the casualty or not, it's appearent fakeness suddenly, realistically offthrowing,


----------



## miggus (Sep 21, 2022)

@ModRQC That post is pure art  Nice.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 21, 2022)

Sort of feeling poetic tonight, and it's getting ungodly late and I'm not sure I should even be awake still... well as a matter of fact, pretty sure I should be sound asleep. Only "sound" these days is coming from an alternate reality room, and "asleep" only ever seems to make sense if it describes what once seemed so magical that has now mostly subsuded into periodic flashes of mere interest.

So... what... I guess I'm sorry most of you will have to live with(out) it, yet I'm strangely flattered and touched that you'd notice.


----------



## miggus (Sep 23, 2022)

Allright! I got the reply from Miho. They looked into it and can make a 240 Denka gyuto that is 3mm thin and 60mm tall. And without additional markup  They've scheduled it for around April next year.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 23, 2022)

_I got email couple days ago confirming loose mount ho handle said they would forge a knife for me with all their heart. Said making of knife & shipping would take about 6 months._


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 25, 2022)

miggus said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty decent price. The thing is, there will be about 30% import fees, that puts me solidly outside the bargain zone.


I'm surprised Germany has such steep fees.
In US for most part no fees esp. Hawaii that has little manufacturing base. We have capability to grow much of our food rich volcanic soil. Japanese turn of 20th century bored water tunnel through Ko'olau mountain range for sugar & pineapple. Sugar is gone.
Some of agriculture land has been rezoned to residential large housing development. Follow the money. One developer who had made a lot of money bought agriculture land 
and rented cheap to farmers. Giving back. 

Old Hawaiian fish ponds where fresh water from mountains meets salt water from the sea have been restored. We have reduced our oil for energy H power burning trash solar panels, wind mills. 

I'll say it lived here since 19 years old, Hawaii in some ways is like a third world country. Trying to build rail system on Oahu is a joke. 
Way over budget things don't work. Ran out of money had to cut short the line at middle street. We should have contracted Chinese to build it.


----------



## EShin (Sep 25, 2022)

Additional height leaves room for creative freedom. Not sure though if this is part of their famous wabi-sabi or if they outsourced the engraving to the local kindergarten.





But yes, they can make tall blades that perform fantastic.


----------



## miggus (Sep 25, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> I'm surprised Germany has such steep fees.
> In US for most part no fees esp.


Hmm, yeah it's the usual 19% VAT import sales tax that theoretically is imposed on everything you'd import + 8.5% customs fee for importing cutlery. And then some transaction fees and a few bucks for DHL for handling import procedures.
One the one hand, that makes it much less a bargain than it would be - but then. If I can blow 600€ on a denka, I might as well pay 200€ taxes. Some stuff does slip through, though, and people usually aren't too upset if the import fees get forgotten sometimes.



EShin said:


> But yes, they can make tall blades that perform fantastic.


Nice, thanks for sharing! I hope the 60mm denka turns out well.


----------



## 4wa1l (Sep 25, 2022)

EShin said:


> Additional height leaves room for creative freedom. Not sure though if this is part of their famous wabi-sabi or if they outsourced the engraving to the local kindergarten.
> View attachment 200151
> 
> 
> ...



Cleaver?


----------



## EShin (Sep 25, 2022)

4wa1l said:


> Cleaver?


Yeah, got a special box the other day.


----------



## tostadas (Sep 25, 2022)

EShin said:


> Yeah, got a special box the other day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 200176
> ...


WOWW! Whats the size on that handle? Is it comfortable?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 26, 2022)

Frontal choil shot. Sure it's a vegetable cleaver. All that hammer work.


----------



## sansho (Sep 26, 2022)

lol. i actually thought they came in wooden boxes until now.



EShin said:


> Yeah, got a special box the other day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 200176
> ...


----------



## EShin (Sep 26, 2022)

tostadas said:


> WOWW! Whats the size on that handle? Is it comfortable?


It's around 97 x 32 x 17 mm (length/height/width) and it's perfectly comfortable for me, yes. Was thinking about different options but I think the standard stubby handles work best for larger cleavers.



sansho said:


> lol. i actually thought they came in wooden boxes until now.


Doesn't look like they gave much thought to the boxes. The same boxes as their soba knives btw.




Keith Sinclair said:


> Frontal choil shot. Sure it's a vegetable cleaver. All that hammer work.


That’s right. Just tried to take a frontal chill shot.


----------



## tag98 (Sep 26, 2022)

EShin said:


> Yeah, got a special box the other day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 200176
> ...


Wow thats a good looking knife! Where did u find the denka one? Ive only been able to find the nashiji ones


----------



## EShin (Sep 26, 2022)

tag98 said:


> Wow thats a good looking knife! Where did u find the denka one? Ive only been able to find the nashiji ones


They’re not part of their regular lineup and you’ll have to ask them directly.


----------



## ENK (Sep 26, 2022)

Got a denka question for the more experienced, as I've never been able to find one in a shop to actually hold for myself:

Typically I prefer wa handles. If I buy a denka, it would be one that's gone through District Cutlery service or similar, where any of the common crooked handle install issues would be fixed. But I've also seen retailers say things like "Fujiwara himself says Western handle is the best choice for his knives" and "the balance on these knives is much better with a Western handle".

Do people find that to be true? I.e. if you knew you were getting a perfectly installed wa handle, would Western still be a better choice for a denka because of balance, or is that just retailers warning people away from buying a knife that may come with a crooked handle without specifically mentioning the issue?


----------



## Heckel7302 (Sep 26, 2022)

ENK said:


> Got a denka question for the more experienced, as I've never been able to find one in a shop to actually hold for myself:
> 
> Typically I prefer wa handles. If I buy a denka, it would be one that's gone through District Cutlery service or similar, where any of the common crooked handle install issues would be fixed. But I've also seen retailers say things like "Fujiwara himself says Western handle is the best choice for his knives" and "the balance on these knives is much better with a Western handle".
> 
> Do people find that to be true? I.e. if you knew you were getting a perfectly installed wa handle, would Western still be a better choice for a denka because of balance, or is that just retailers warning people away from buying a knife that may come with a crooked handle without specifically mentioning the issue?


Depends on what you like. I can only speak to my wa 210 that I changed the handle on. With the standard ho handle it was quite forward balanced, up at the top kanji. The handle I installed was 25g heavier and that pulled the balance back 2cm to the bottom kanji. I'd have to think that the western handled are more neutral balanced, common among yo handled knives. So, if you prefer distinct forward balance, a light wa handle. If you prefer more neutral, yo or a heavy wa handle. There isn't a better or worse, just personal preference.


----------



## Ocanada (Sep 27, 2022)

Worth noting that the finger notch is more suited to the yo handles, since you don't really need it the way the wa handle is set up.


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 27, 2022)

Ocanada said:


> Worth noting that the finger notch is more suited to the yo handles, since you don't really need it the way the wa handle is set up.


Hmmm... I beg to differ. 

I have the notch in both wa and ho variants. While I'd say that the notch's value is more apparent with a wa handle, it's still quite nice on a ho as well. YMMV.

As with all of Teruyasu Fujiwara's output, the devil is in the detail. Where is the notch located, how big is it in relation to your fingers and have the its edges been rounded?


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Sep 27, 2022)

Ocanada said:


> Worth noting that the finger notch is more suited to the yo handles, since you don't really need it the way the wa handle is set up.



I find the notch to be very comfortable on the wa handle. I can’t compare it to what it’s like on the yo handled version because I don’t have one…


----------



## Heckel7302 (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm sure many have seen by now, but TF just upped his prices big time. If/when the Yen comes back and/or the dollar comes down, those 240s are gonna be hella expensive.

New Denka price list

［ Length ］［ Weight ］［ Price ］150mm110g59,400 JPY180mm125g62,700 JPY195mm140g63,800 JPY210mm160g77,000 JPY240mm205g104,500 JPY270mm250g132,000 JPY300mm275g165,000 JPY


----------



## tostadas (Oct 3, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> I'm sure many have seen by now, but TF just upped his prices big time. If/when the Yen comes back and/or the dollar comes down, those 240s are gonna be hella expensive.
> 
> New Denka price list
> 
> ［ Length ］［ Weight ］［ Price ］150mm110g59,400 JPY180mm125g62,700 JPY195mm140g63,800 JPY210mm160g77,000 JPY240mm205g104,500 JPY270mm250g132,000 JPY300mm275g165,000 JPY


This makes me kinda sad. I really wanted to try a Denka eventually, but don't really have enough interest at this new price point. Maybe it's a blessing in disguise for my wallet.


----------



## miggus (Oct 3, 2022)

Hmm... these were the old prices. Denkas always were quite pricey imho. Thats a 34% increase for the 210 gyuto and 18% for the 240. 
I am relieved they smoothed out the price jump between the two.


----------



## miggus (Oct 3, 2022)

Mab old and new, while i'm at it:









So that makes 25% extra for the 210 and 20% for the 240.
If you ask me, Mabs are the better TF value anyways. Denka is a tad nicer, but not so different all in all.


----------



## yoyoma (Oct 3, 2022)

Argh! I will be in Japan in a few weeks and had planned to stop in and buy a 210mm Denka next month!

Very bad timing - it went up 35% !

That's a lot for a knife that people say will probably need to be fixed up after it's bought...


----------



## Heckel7302 (Oct 3, 2022)

yoyoma said:


> Argh! I will be in Japan in a few weeks and had planned to stop in and buy a 210mm Denka next month!
> 
> Very bad timing - it went up 35% !
> 
> That's a lot for a knife that people say will probably need to be fixed up after it's bought...


If it makes you feel any better the new price with the current yen is about what they cost at the old price a year ago when the yen was 35% higher, speaking in terms of USD anyway. And even at the new price it's still less expensive direct than buying from a retailer where they are going for $600-$650 USD. 

And buying in person I'd be willing to bet you can pick your way through to the most friendly wabi sabi.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 3, 2022)

Do you think the prices will drop when the yen strengthens? Exactly, they won't. Total money grab aimed squarely at the International (mainly US) market. Glad I got my fill 5 years ago. I wouldn't be a buyer today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 3, 2022)

_This thread made me pull the trigger when I did. 612 dollars for 240 Denka. After seeing them for 900.00 + at sellers & on BST. If it needs work (it may not) I'll send it out. I thinned the Mab. But only paid 200.00 for that 240 on BST. _


----------



## EShin (Oct 4, 2022)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Do you think the prices will drop when the yen strengthens? Exactly, they won't. Total money grab aimed squarely at the International (mainly US) market. Glad I got my fill 5 years ago. I wouldn't be a buyer today.


Completely agree, obviously they sell mostly to international markets, the value that was okay before the last increase (2018 or so?) has become extremely bad for the national market. Even if the f&f would be top notch, it would still be very expensive. Apparently, they have a long list of orders so they figured they could make more money. Good time to sell directly and not through a wholesaler.



yoyoma said:


> Argh! I will be in Japan in a few weeks and had planned to stop in and buy a 210mm Denka next month!
> 
> Very bad timing - it went up 35% !
> 
> That's a lot for a knife that people say will probably need to be fixed up after it's bought...


There have been very few bad reports about overgrinds etc in recent months here, it seems like quality has improved a lot. Also, if you pick it at the shop directly, you can check it there so you can definitely avoid any issues. Still, it’s a lot of money that could get you a lot more knife with a lot better f&f…
Edit: I’ve been reading a lot more positive than negative reports here in recent months, but didn’t assess it systematically so could be wrong.


----------



## superworrier (Oct 4, 2022)

EShin said:


> Completely agree, obviously they sell mostly to international markets, the value that was okay before the last increase (2018 or so?) has become extremely bad for the national market. Apparently, they have a long list of orders so they figured they could make more money. Good time to sell directly and not through a wholesaler.
> 
> 
> There have been very few bad reports about overgrinds etc in recent months here, it seems like quality has improved a lot. Also, if you pick it at the shop directly, you can check it there so you can definitely avoid any issues. Still, it’s a lot of money that could get you a lot more knife…


Lol I just got mine and I'm not sure I would say that. Haven't tried it but the grind looks pretty wonky to me. TBF it's not an overgrind but I think it will need some work to cut good.

Also I was out of town and I told them not to ship it until I got back (they said they wouldn't) but they did it anyway.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 4, 2022)

EShin said:


> Completely agree, obviously they sell mostly to international markets, the value that was okay before the last increase (2018 or so?) has become extremely bad for the national market. Apparently, they have a long list of orders so they figured they could make more money. Good time to sell directly and not through a wholesaler.
> 
> 
> There have been very few bad reports about overgrinds etc in recent months here, it seems like quality has improved a lot. Also, if you pick it at the shop directly, you can check it there so you can definitely avoid any issues. Still, it’s a lot of money that could get you a lot more knife…


They WERE improving until some key employees decided to leave at the end of last year. Around that time direct orders and retailers with stock arriving in 2022 have been less than perfect IMHO.


----------



## dfoulk (Oct 4, 2022)

I can think of one way to not be impacted by the price increase.


----------



## superworrier (Oct 4, 2022)

Isamitsu still at the lower prices


----------



## Rangen (Oct 4, 2022)

Trying to work this price increase into an argument that my recent 300mm Denka Gyuto purchase was a wise and thrifty use of funds, but still working on the phrasing.


----------



## superworrier (Oct 4, 2022)

Rangen said:


> Trying to work this price increase into an argument that my recent 300mm Denka Gyuto purchase was a wise and thrifty use of funds, but still working on the phrasing.


You just made an investment that appreciated 36% in a matter of weeks.


----------



## superworrier (Oct 5, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Lol I just got mine and I'm not sure I would say that. Haven't tried it but the grind looks pretty wonky to me. TBF it's not an overgrind but I think it will need some work to cut good.
> 
> Also I was out of town and I told them not to ship it until I got back (they said they wouldn't) but they did it anyway.


Update: what made me think it was bad was the left side was significantly more convex (also it was severely convex) and the tip grind was really bad (not ground as high and looked thick from the spine side). 

After using it, I can report that general cutting is a bit better than I expected (kind of like Raquin KT) but the tip is as awful as I expected. Needs a ton of force to do the vertical onion cuts. I got halfway through a horizontal cut but stopped for my own safety. 


Surprisingly, OOTB edge was very sharp but the bevel shows poor angle control. Needless to say, it will be getting a regrind soon, purely cosmetic of course


----------



## bzalforno (Oct 5, 2022)

how do you order from Isamitsu? no contact info or ability to order from their site


----------



## superworrier (Oct 5, 2022)

bzalforno said:


> how do you order from Isamitsu? no contact info or ability to order from their site


Looks like you can. There's ShopPay and everything here 牛刀 | Gyuto


----------



## yoyoma (Oct 5, 2022)

Are Isamitsu knives different? They don't look like the normal TF knives.


----------



## superworrier (Oct 5, 2022)

yoyoma said:


> Are Isamitsu knives different? They don't look like the normal TF knives.


Yeah, they’re not TF knives. It’s a new shop created by 2 ex-TF employees. I assume they’re very similar given that


----------



## lemeneid (Oct 5, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Yeah, they’re not TF knives. It’s a new shop created by 2 ex-TF employees. I assume they’re very similar given that


Yes ex-employees. But whether they’re the good or bad employees


----------



## Ocanada (Oct 5, 2022)

lemeneid said:


> Yes ex-employees. But whether they’re the good or bad employees


This is true... it's not like TF wabi-sabi wasn't already a meme when they were still part of the operation


----------



## yoyoma (Oct 6, 2022)

superworrier said:


> Yeah, they’re not TF knives. It’s a new shop created by 2 ex-TF employees. I assume they’re very similar given that



Do they make their own laminated steel like TF does, rather than buying pre-laminated steels?

I thought the selling appeal of TF was super-high hardness steels that come from being manually laminated...

Also the previous poster pointed out that Isamitsu knives had not yet changed their prices yet, implying that they would copy of TF prices... but why would they do that if they are selling a different product entirely?


----------



## hendrix (Oct 6, 2022)

Apparently other makers noted TF’s price hike and thought why not?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 6, 2022)

yoyoma said:


> Do they make their own laminated steel like TF does, rather than buying pre-laminated steels?
> 
> I thought the selling appeal of TF was super-high hardness steels that come from being manually laminated...
> 
> .





lemeneid said:


> Yes ex-employees. But whether they’re the good or bad employees


Yhuki was supposedly one of the key ie most experienced, blacksmiths at TF before he left. Probably explains why things went to sh!t wabi-sabi-wise from Dec onwards


----------



## sansho (Oct 9, 2022)

denka western handles smell bad. guessing this is the same for all TF knives.

very plasticy and chemicaly smelling. my hand smells like it for a bit afterwards, too. it grosses me out slightly every time i use the knife. i have kind of a sensitive sense of smell, maybe.

aside from that, i love mine.


----------



## Rangen (Oct 9, 2022)

sansho said:


> denka western handles smell bad. guessing this is the same for all TF knives.
> 
> very plasticy and chemicaly smelling. my hand smells like it for a bit afterwards, too. it grosses me out slightly every time i use the knife. i have kind of a sensitive sense of smell, maybe.
> 
> aside from that, i love mine.


My wife is not home, so I was able to smell 4 Western Denka handles without inviting ridicule.

Two smelled like wood. One smelled like nothing. One had a tiny hint of plastic-y, never would have spotted it without getting my nose right up to it.

Of course different people are sensitive to different smells and tastes. I think I could detect 1 part in 1000 of Bragg's Amino Acids in a dish of food across the room. Then I would leave.


----------



## sansho (Oct 9, 2022)

i've only seen/had one TF. i forgot to mention that. and i guess maybe i wrongly assumed they all smelled like uncured epoxy.

but come to think of it, didn't someone sell a mab because they were having an allergic reaction to the handle or something? i'm not getting rid of mine over the handle. i still don't like how it smells though.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 14, 2022)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Yhuki was supposedly one of the key ie most experienced, blacksmiths at TF before he left. Probably explains why things went to sh!t wabi-sabi-wise from Dec onwards


I don’t know if the wabi-sabi part is true. The 2 Denka I got in 2022 are both easier to fix than the Denka and Mab I got in 2020/2021. The older ones both had 2 super deep low spots that were difficult to flatten. One of them’s edge was twisted and both were not entirely centered. One of them’s cladding line was almost touching the edge here and there.

The 2 new ones I got in 2022 both have bevels that are easy to flatten. No deep low spot. Edge is centered. The core steel is very even and centered on spine as well. Cladding line is even and exposing proper amount of core steel. Even the western handle feels nicer. Maybe I got good old stock? They are both 5 mm thick and the specs are very similar to a 5 mm thick one that my friend got in 2021.


----------



## superworrier (Oct 14, 2022)

It looks like a lot of the newer ones are thicker


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Oct 14, 2022)

superworrier said:


> It looks like a lot of the newer ones are thicker


Gaku once sent me a video of a 320 gram yo denka that is 245*53 in June 2021. I don't know when they started to make thicker ones but it's definitely before Gaku left.


----------



## superworrier (Oct 14, 2022)

There were definitely thicker ones before but anecdotally recently they all seem pretty thick and heavy


----------



## Ocanada (Oct 14, 2022)

I got a Denka gyuto in June 2022 and it doesn't feel particularly thick to me, but I don't have an earlier one to compare to.


----------



## Jeezy (Nov 24, 2022)

Heey! I bought myself a 195 Denka Nakiri from Sharp Knife Shop. Great price and it only took 3 days to arrive here in Germany.

First of it cuts like a dream and i will keep it .. but *** is that week ass kanji and handle installation?! That Kanji is more visible in these pictures than in real life. Still happy about the purchase but man this kanji bothers me more than the crooked handle 
Other than that the blade looks fine.

Excuse these bad pics btw, i might do more at daylight.


----------



## blokey (Nov 24, 2022)

Jeezy said:


> Heey! I bought myself a 195 Denka Nakiri from Sharp Knife Shop. Great price and it only took 3 days to arrive here in Germany.
> 
> First of it cuts like a dream and i will keep it .. but *** is that week ass kanji and handle installation?! That Kanji is more visible in these pictures than in real life. Still happy about the purchase but man this kanji bothers me more than the crooked handle
> Other than that the blade looks fine.
> ...


That looks super thin bte for a Denka, looks like you win the TF lottery! The handle installation is not the worst I’ve seen on a TF


----------



## Jeezy (Nov 24, 2022)

blokey said:


> That looks super thin bte for a Denka, looks like you win the TF lottery! The handle installation is not the worst I’ve seen on a TF


Yes i am really happy with the blade. 190mm cutting edge (200mm length if i measure at the top), 63mm height at the heel and 245g.
I just cut some really hard William Christ pears and i could cut them in half without tearing anything apart 

I might rehandle it in the future anyways, that doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## Ocanada (Nov 24, 2022)

Jeezy said:


> Yes i am really happy with the blade. 190mm cutting edge (200mm length if i measure at the top), 63mm height at the heel and 245g.
> I just cut some really hard William Christ pears and i could cut them in half without tearing anything apart
> 
> I might rehandle it in the future anyways, that doesnt bother me at all.


I also have a 195 nakiri (yo handle though). It blew my mind how effortlessly it goes through food - I think of it as Chinese cleaver cutting power (and weight) in a nakiri shape


----------



## JayS20 (Nov 24, 2022)

blokey said:


> That looks super thin bte for a Denka, looks like you win the TF lottery! The handle installation is not the worst I’ve seen on a TF


Looks good indeed. Slightly asymmetrical righty favoured but else quite nice.
At least it's straight out of the handle


----------



## miggus (Nov 24, 2022)

Congratulations @Jeezy , nice one! I took one of those from SKS a while ago. It is indeed a lot of fun. How heavy is yours?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 24, 2022)

miggus said:


> Congratulations @Jeezy , nice one! I took one of those from SKS a while ago. It is indeed a lot of fun. How heavy is yours?


245g


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Nov 24, 2022)

Jeezy said:


> Heey! I bought myself a 195 Denka Nakiri from Sharp Knife Shop. Great price and it only took 3 days to arrive here in Germany.
> 
> First of it cuts like a dream and i will keep it .. but *** is that week ass kanji and handle installation?! That Kanji is more visible in these pictures than in real life. Still happy about the purchase but man this kanji bothers me more than the crooked handle
> Other than that the blade looks fine.
> ...


This looks super thin behind the edge. Maybe the thinnest I've ever seen on a denka except for a couple of custom ones. Seems like they got a new guy grinding the knife. How's the distal taper on the spine? What's the spine thickness at handle and in the middle? It looks good from your picture as well.

The handle installation is funny indeed. Watching that choil shot bothers me. lol


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Dec 15, 2022)

After a few weeks of rotating my daily drivers I dusted off my Denka and I can truly say that I have a new appreciation for it. The effortless cutting feel and the overall nimbleness really leaves an impression when in use. FWIW I did have to put a few hours into thinning, refinishing, and rehandling which for the price point is a bummer. No regrets though. 

Thin boi






wAbi-SaBi


----------



## miggus (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks great @DarwellianEmpire ! Maybe you want to share some more pics of the before and after?


----------



## blokey (Dec 15, 2022)

DarwellianEmpire said:


> After a few weeks of rotating my daily drivers I dusted off my Denka and I can truly say that I have a new appreciation for it. The effortless cutting feel and the overall nimbleness really leaves an impression when in use. FWIW I did have to put a few hours into thinning, refinishing, and rehandling which for the price point is a bummer. No regrets though.
> 
> Thin boi
> View attachment 214269
> ...


Great work! That original handle installation tho… are they using child labor?


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Dec 15, 2022)

miggus said:


> Looks great @DarwellianEmpire ! Maybe you want to share some more pics of the before and after?


Thank you! 

Apologies for not clarifying in my previous post. In that post the above picture is after putting in some work and the below is BNIB. As you can see the blade was set incredibly skewed in the handle which seems to be happening a lot lately. OOTB there was some steering but that has since been corrected.

Below I am attaching the before and after finishes. The first picture is BNIB and the second is after a few thinning and refinishing sessions

Before





After


----------



## DarwellianEmpire (Dec 15, 2022)

blokey said:


> Great work! That original handle installation tho… are they using child labor?


Thank you!

And yes, it’s insane that’s they ship them this way. I never thought I would be a TF apologist but here we are


----------



## miggus (Dec 15, 2022)

Looks amazing. Thanks a lot! Great work.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 15, 2022)

After reading about Denka's & wabi Sabi for years on KKF started looking for good deals on BST. Couldn't find a cheap 240mm. 

I'm not too concerned about fit & finish & like hammered, Nashiji, KU blades. Like rough finish artisan forged knives. 

When saw on this thread exchange rate prices decided to order. Had two request thin behind the edge, & loose fit handle. They did both & knife came much earlier than expected. Installed a Amboyna Burl made years ago same day I got it. I love this knife,
great grind. I've peeled cantaloupe, made a pasta dish last night. Edge starting to take on patina already.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 15, 2022)

Wanted to show knife to friend worked years with at Kahala Hilton hotel. Large saya fits perfect.

Cut onions, garlic, zucchini, mushrooms, and Adelle's chicken sausage. It is very sharp OOTB going to see how long edge lasts.


----------

